# (Throw Back) Epic Sandy Bridge Overclocking on the Legend(Z77X-UP7)



## GIGABYTE INDIA (May 9, 2014)

Hello guys,
Was just digging some old stuff out when I found out something interesting.
Got the Z77X-UP7 motherboard along with the epic Sandy Bridge CPU i5-2500K

CPU: i5-2500K
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7
RAM: ADATA XPG Gaming Series V2 8GB Kit @ 2133MHz CL9-11-11-28-1T

The Beefy VRM 32 Power Phases:

*i.imgur.com/uIWnOpc.jpg

IR 3563A PWM:

*i.imgur.com/1Zs1G2k.jpg

Closer Look at the Board:

*i.imgur.com/MiagoUJ.jpg

Max Stable OC on Prime 95 Blend test:
CPU: i5-2500K @ 4.9GHz
RAM: 2133MHz CL9-11-11-28-1T

*i.imgur.com/6jimQ9Y.jpg

Inputs are always welcome...!!!


----------



## Cilus (May 10, 2014)

Are you official rep of Gigabyte?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 10, 2014)

how much can my rig overclock??


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Are you official rep of Gigabyte?



Yes, it does look like by his email address.


----------



## GIGABYTE INDIA (May 10, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Are you official rep of Gigabyte?



Yes, I am.
If anybody needs help, I would be pleased to help you out on that.

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> how much can my rig overclock??



First of all its all about the silicon lottery. Each CPU is made different and has different amount of silicon doping level by a small margin. Say for e.g
If there are 3 i7-3770ks
one might do 4.7GHz other may do 5GHz and the third might not even do 4.5GHz no matter how much voltage you pump into that chip.
So the best possible solution is to test it your self.
Keep in mind that overclocking kills your components over a period of time if you dont have sufficient cooling.
Also the overclock you do must be stable. Use Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility(XTU) for stability testing. Run it for 3 Hours or so depending on how much you will keep your machine constantly on. Don't just aim for the highest clock speeds. Also keep the overclocks stable and be within the deadline of voltages and temperatures.
Max safe temps for i7-3770k is 85C under full load of Intel XTU and max safe voltage is 1.33V


----------



## rajnusker (May 10, 2014)

4.9Ghz for a i5 2500k is NOT epic.


----------



## flyingcow (May 10, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> 4.9Ghz for a i5 2500k is NOT epic.


well, its not bad either...
no one was wanting to set a world record


----------



## GIGABYTE INDIA (May 10, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> 4.9Ghz for a i5 2500k is NOT epic.



With such an ease the sandy bridge is capable of doing 4.9GHz on just multiplier and is prime 95 stable, so I call Sandy Bridge chip as epic. Not the scores that I got. Can you do so with current haswell CPUs with decent temps ? I really doubt. Its not so easy to oc current haswell cpus to higher clocks and maintain stability within the temperature limits. Whereas with sandy bridge its easy and more stable when it comes to oc.


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 10, 2014)

Btw, are you CSR of Gigabyte or Sales Rep ?


----------



## GIGABYTE INDIA (May 11, 2014)

ashis_lakra said:


> Btw, are you CSR of Gigabyte or Sales Rep ?



I do some R&D, OC and Gaming. Tech support as well.


----------

